# request for design ideas



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi all,

for my next project I'd like to make a nightstand. I'm looking at the top being cherry and the rest maple. Perhaps drawer fronts cherry too. So far the best design i've found is the Stickley model done so well by gizmodyne. I'd like something just a tad more contemporary though, and so I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas about that - either a different design entirely or a way to modify the Stickley design a little bit. Another design element I like comes from John's table - specifically the way he used those narrow pieces below the aprons as a decorative feature - like a bead, but lighter because of the air gap between them.

I would definitely like to keep at least 1 drawer and a shelf underneath - for utility's sake.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

There are plenty of examples of Asian inspired tables on this site. Schroeder made an interesting one here. There are also a few different designs for Arts & Crafts style night stands. If you mix light and dark woods, I think it will look more contemporary automatically. If you use brushed nickel drawer pulls, that will help too.



Here are a few more I found after a quick search:

http://lumberjocks.com/azwoodman/blog/15565

I made a set of these:



Also, Shaker style night stands, like the ones that TheWoodWhisperer and his Guild have been making can look more contemporary since they are lighter.

Here's another style of Arts & Crafts end table/night stand that has spindles on the sides instead of the paneled version I made:


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks for the ideas. I love the look of a floating top, but question the use of drawers beneath it (without collecting massive amounts of dust. I DO like what Alejandro has done here. but translating that into a nice bedside table is a bit odd.


----------



## uffitze (Apr 23, 2010)

If you like the look of a floating top, and must have a drawer, you can incorporate the drawer into the "shelf" that is between the lower stretchers. Just build a little box there to hold a small drawer. Heck, you could even make the little box float.


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

interesting idea to put the drawer below the shelf. i'll have to think about that.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

You could put a panel above the drawer (i.e. enclosing the dust frame) to keep the dust out of a drawer. With Marc Spagnuolo's verion of Darrell Peart's Aurora table, the drawer is a curved design element that could echo the curves of the legs.



I've also seen where a drawer is cut into the apron, keeping the grain flowing, so you could have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## stevephillips79 (Aug 19, 2010)

hi,

i had visited some sites from where i had my own you cav visits this sites there are lots and lots of nightstand design.from this you can do something new.



Want to get-on Google's first page and loads of traffic to your website? Hire a SEO Specialist from Ocean Groups  seo pecialist


----------

